# voodoo doll invite



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I need some opinions. Here is my first attempt at a voodoo doll I will have some pins stuck in them. My sister thinks it looks good but kinda looks like a scarecrow. Opinions?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

No that looks really good! I'm not an expert on voodoo dolls, but if I woulda just seen a pic of that without knowing what it was, I'd see it as a voodoo doll. How do you plan on making it into an invite? Very creative!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks! Im planning to write something out on a scroll, tie it up and pin it to the doll. My Sister, girlfriend and I will hand deliver them to most of the people. My plan is for the 3 of us to wear all black and put on hooded cloaks, then go to each door and hand out the doll on a silver platter. we are not going to say anything to the guests and just walk away when they take it. Trying to be creepy. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I LOVE that idea! You should totally have someone hidden, video taping everyone's reactions LOL That would be histerics to watch later on! Maybe even have a viewing of the tape at the party


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Great job...that looks amazing...love your delivery idea (BTW...I saw some silver platters at dollar tree they're plastic but would work great if you dont already have anything).


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Really cute.


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

That is a fantastic idea!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I like them...really cool.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I really like them. They have a somewhat primal look to them that I think goes well with the voodoo idea. Good job.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm doing the same thing....I made black boxes out of cardstock and am hand delivering mine also.....I never thought of using a silver platter ...I might have to steal that if that's ok......Your voodoo doll looks AWESOME !!! I like your's so much better than the ones I made....GREAT JOB !!!! I have a picture of mine in this category too somewhere


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

They look great, did the same thing a few years ago if you want to borrow some ideas.


----------

